# DeWalt hand tools?



## kswoodbutcher (Dec 4, 2010)

:sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Back to the origional topic. Why do guys buy these garbage tools, when quality tools are available. Granted you may spend a little more, but with proper care they will last your lifetime.

I don't buy any of that junk. My tape measure is a tajima. My hand saws are old distons. My staircase fixtures and squares are Starette. 

The "buy cheap and throw away later" mentality is actually costing way more money than if you purchase quality. Easily over half my tools are 35 plus years old.

JMO


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

I still don't understand everyones huge beef with DeWalt tools. I don't think I will be buying any of these hand tools though.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Mexico and china come to mind.


----------



## jcs1984 (Jan 24, 2009)

I thinks it's ignorant to dismiss all of the tools as junk before they're released and tested. I've had a Stanley FatMax Xtreme 16oz hammer for over 5 years and couldn't be happier with it. I've also had a Tajima chalk line that broke in 6 months and was replaced with a Stanley.

While I agree on buying quality tools, things like prybars and chalkines aren't tools that I spend alot on.

To just buy the most expensive tool just because it's expensive is as dumb as just buying the cheapest tool because it's the cheapest.


----------



## joeslob (Jul 10, 2008)

The yellow pry bars are good. Ours is about 24", I think it said Stanley before it was beat to hell and worn down. Now it's just "the big yellow bar".


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

Just to add on here....I love the fatmax tapes. They are able to extend quite aways before breaking and I like that. Fat Max levels look good and I am in the market for a 4 footer so I may look into that farther. I recently bought the new FatMax Extreme 20oz hammer and I really like it so far. I think it is well designed and feels good swinging it all day. 

Other than that, I can say that the FatMax tin snips are completely useless.

Overall, I have been pretty happy with the FatMax line. Dewalt hand tools as mentioned above I have no experience with.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

Starrette, stabila, tanjima, VIX, My jap pulls saw is awesome but i cant think of the name. If you buy good quality tools you dont have to replace them..... WISS are by far the worst snips ever they are junk! Sheffield chisels are great but I think Buck brothers make a decent chisel.


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Mexico and china come to mind.


Hmmm only have one made in Mexico and none from China


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

BradingCon said:


> Just to add on here....I love the fatmax tapes. Fat Max levels look good and I am in the market for a 4 footer so I may look into that farther..


Go for the craftsman:thumbsup: lifetime return on that baby:thumbup:


BradingCon said:


> I recently bought the new FatMax Extreme 20oz hammer and I really like it so far. I think it is well designed and feels good swinging it all day.
> Overall, I have been pretty happy with the FatMax line. Dewalt hand tools as mentioned above I have no experience with.


Fat Max is made by Stanley and stanley sounds like manly:clap:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

First of all, FatMax tapes, while being the best tapes around, had a bad flaw. 
They'd break at around the 4' section and that would turn them into a 2lb paperweight. 
I went through 3 of them in a year. That's 100 and 20 F'n dollars in 3 tapes. 
I just picked up the re-branded FatMax Bostitch that so far is working well. 

2nd of all, I'm tired of the "re-branding" trend. 
Do you have any idea how many hammers Estwing is rebranding and selling under other names? 
They make yellow handled Stanleys, red handled for a roofing tool supplier. What's next? Lime for Hitachi? 

3rdly, I used to be the biggest DeWalt cheerleader on this board, but after my horrible experience with them and 
their Northeaster tool service centers in New York and New Jersey. I will never, I repeat NEVER purchase another 
DeFault tool ever again. I might just be 1 customer our of millions, but I have a big mouth and I'm going to let the 
world know every chance I get of how they screwed me and tried to make me look like a fool. They suck! And it's 
a shame such a great name has been trashed. I'll keep the rest of that story to myself as I'm sure the "regulars" 
here on CT already know well my displeasure with DeFault. 


I have a mix of cheap and expensive tools. I prefer to buy quality every time. 
But I don't automatically attribute high price to good quality or low price to poor quality. 

There are just some tools that you know are going to be great quality tools (Stabila levels, Tajima chalklines, 
Bostitch roofing guns, Swanson speed squares, Werner ladders, etc...). Of course, there are times when tool 
manufacturers will change owners, origin of manufacturing, etc...and their quality will drop (when will they ever learn) 
and the "brand" itself will lose some of it's reputation (  DeFault). 

My 2 cents.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Go for the craftsman:thumbsup: lifetime return on that baby:thumbup:


My father didn't pay for a hammer in 45 years with that return policy. 
Granted, he worked as a Roofer all that time and returned 2 hammers every year. 
:cheesygri


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

I have never had a problem with any of my Dewalt tools, they have always performed when I needed to and never let me down. I have Tajima, Starrett, some Japanese layout tools along with those clearish yellowed handled Buck Bros. chisels and they all work great. I had one Tajima chalk line that sometimes didn't like to wind up all the way, it would get about half way in and the gears would seize up. Still has a better track record than all the Stanley chalk lines I ever owned. I had a Stabila tape measure I loved, just the damn thing was too big for the spot on my belt. Then I dropped it off the roof and it exploded. Never worked quite the same again. I will give the Dewalt hand tools a chance, some I might like, others maybe not. But I will need to try them out first before I make a judgment. My 2 cents.


----------

